# more screensavers!



## wilsondm2

here are some more for y'all!! 

















1


----------



## Kindgirl

oooooooo loving mickey.  That will be my seasonal screensaver come October!  Thanks


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Great!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

wilsondm2 said:


> 1


For me  

Love the Mickey Mouse one too.

My daughter is going to make me start putting all of these on hers soon. Believe it or not, she still has the basic Amazon screensavers. I'm so mean.


----------



## Shizu

I like the Mickey one. Thanks for posting. I'll put in my K.


----------



## Sweety18

Beautiful!  I love them both!


----------



## wilsondm2

luvmy4brats said:


> For me
> 
> Love the Mickey Mouse one too.
> 
> My daughter is going to make me start putting all of these on hers soon. Believe it or not, she still has the basic Amazon screensavers. I'm so mean.


LOL - of course - all the tinks are yours!! You just share them with the rest of us! Is there anything your poor deprived daughter would like in the way of a screensaver? or anything else you or anyone else would like for a screensaver? I will do my best!


----------



## luvmy4brats

wilsondm2 said:


> LOL - of course - all the tinks are yours!! You just share them with the rest of us! Is there anything your poor deprived daughter would like in the way of a screensaver? or anything else you or anyone else would like for a screensaver? I will do my best!


Can you do something with a wolf on it? Or horses? She's very easy to please.


----------



## wilsondm2

luvmy4brats said:


> Can you do something with a wolf on it? Or horses? She's very easy to please.


absolutely - i will do my very best. Disney wolf or real wolves?


----------



## luvmy4brats

wilsondm2 said:


> absolutely - i will do my very best. Disney wolf or real wolves?


She likes the real ones.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

As we start accumulating more screensavers, I think it would be a good idea if we split them into categories.  I would wait until there are 10 or more screensavers that can be put in a category, then split them into a different thread with an appropriate subject--fairy tales, animals, cartoon characters, etc.

Betsy


----------



## koolmnbv

Hi i also posted this question on another thread but since you offered to take requests can you do some old school robert redford pics and some mary poppins! Thanks so much


----------



## wilsondm2

koolmnbv said:


> Hi i also posted this question on another thread but since you offered to take requests can you do some old school robert redford pics and some mary poppins! Thanks so much


Okey dokey - I will see what I can dig up.


----------



## koolmnbv

MEARMAIDS!!! Also please some lovely mythical mermaids!! Bubbly beautiful ones, they would be amazing screensavers!


----------



## wilsondm2

koolmnbv said:


> MEARMAIDS!!! Also please some lovely mythical mermaids!! Bubbly beautiful ones, they would be amazing screensavers!


How are these? I hope they are what you were wanting?


----------



## koolmnbv

OMG how perfect!!! Thank You so much!!! OMG if me and robert redford werent 50 yrs age difference and never met and lead totally different lifes i think we would be soul mates lol! This has completely made my day and the mary poppins is practically perfect in every way!!!

THANKS SO MUCH you are the best


----------



## wilsondm2

you're very welcome!


----------



## intinst




----------



## koolmnbv

Well it doesnt get much more perfect than robert redford in the natural! Thank You so much me and my kindle can be happy now!!!!


----------



## intinst

You are welcome.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Love the Robert Redford screen savers.


----------



## NitroStitch

Backing up (looking for eggs, you know!), thank you for Mickey!!!


----------



## pomlover2586

I love the tink ones!


----------

